# Post pics of your S13! NOW!



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

lol.. Lets see pics of all you guys hot S13's. (if there are any around)
Here's mine:










performance Mods:
Injen CAI
Cusco Carbon Fiber Front STB
Cusco Rear OS Triangle Bar
Accell 8mm wires
Axxis MM Brake pads
OBX Short shifter
Redlyne MT-90 Tranny fluid
AMSOil 10w-30

Tunes:
Nakamichi MB-75 6-disc in dash CD Changer HU
MBQ RSC 216 Comp. up front
MBQ DXD 4x6 for rear Fill
soon to be installed once I finally get my wiring from Sounddomain:
2 Infinity Perfect 12.1's in custom enclosure
JBL BP600.1 Sub amp
JBL P180.2 Comp. amp
Lightening Audio 1 farad Cap.

Planned:
Still Major debates.. but now it's lookin like:
Tien Type Flex Coilovers
Whiteline Sway bars front and rear
5zigen 60mm Catback exhaust
Hotshot headers
370cc 300zx injectors
JWT Cams
JWT ECU
ASP Underdrive Pully
Spec stage 2 clutch
OEM VLSD
Possible 50 Shot of Nitrous (if I want to break 13's)
Then maybe some wheels.. but that is WAY low on the list.


The Debates I'm fighting in my head are to eventually Turbo the KA (Got a plan that would run around $2000) or Swap in an SR.. uggg... Maybe I'll wait to do that until I get another car.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

That looks beautiful man, gave me another reason to consider buying a fastback over a coupe....


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

Personally the only way I would get a coupe, is if I was gonna do a silvia conversion on it. The pop-ups look out of place on it IMO.

I would love to turn her into a Sil-1580 one day


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Thats the reason I'm buying a coupe, for the conversion. BTW, the link in your sig doesn't work...


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

sweet. let me know if you need any help. btw - the link should work now


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

I'll post pics as soon as I get my S13. Hopefully in a couple of weeks. I'm gettin a KA24DE this weekend though.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

just the motor? you planning a buildup


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Yeah its just the motor, I'm goin KA turbo this summer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey dudes wassup!!
here is my 180sx!!
my mods are pretty tame. it has 18" rims, lowered springs, 3" cat back trust ehaust, turbosmart supersonic bov, apexi boost guage, airinx panel filter. I have painted the centre garnish between the two tailights in black and it looks so sick!!!!
http://www.oso.com.au/silviansw/photos/10022002/180.jpg
cheers!!


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

nice.. any engine mods? you got CA or SR?


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

nice car charlie... if you go turbo/sr, forget about the ASP pulley. you'll need the bigger pulley for more water flow (water pump). ...


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

Grant said:


> *nice car charlie... if you go turbo/sr, forget about the ASP pulley. you'll need the bigger pulley for more water flow (water pump). ... *


Thanks.. I've been re-thinkin that one.. nowdays I'm leaning MUCH more towards the SR.. so the list has changed quite a bit..


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

dudes, i have an SR20det black top under the bonnet...hehehehe   with the exhaust it runs about 10psi, comes on at about 3000 and sort of fades at about 5000rpm.
i have races other 180's and silvias and they cant seem to get past me. but i got smacked on the knuckles by a worked up toyota gt starlet by half a car length, no matter how hard i tried i couldnt get past his front wheels. we were doin about 160km in a 80km zone. it was fun though, i reckon i could have taken him if i got to 5th gear... there was also too many cars around and traffic lights and tight lanes..(excuses, excuses, i know but i reckon its true..)
cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

dudes if you want to turbo your cars, definitely by far the sr20det is your engine! the ca18's are getting way too old now and they dont produce as much kw as the sr's. also they tend to have a leaking oil gasket problem on the manifolds. there is a 400hp worked ca here in australia, but compared to how many worke sr's there are they are out numbered. sr's are definitely stronger the gearbox's in the 2L models are near bomb proof. 
the sr has certainly a very strong reputation in being able to be so easily suseptible to the slightest mods and produce what you need. 
another thought... why would nissan make the sr20 in all of their s13-s15 range? thats 3 generations of a car accumulating 10 years of manufacture. 

peace


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

> accumulating 10 years of manufacture.


The KA has the Same tranny as the SR, and it has been in production from late 88-98 .. doesn't make it a good engine.. lol

just messin.. The SR is definately a badass peice of machinery.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey all !

Here's my European ride :

Picture 1
picture 2 
1989 - 200SX SR13
1.8 16v Turbo engine (Stock!)
124kW or 169PK(Horsepower)
[email protected]
Topspeed 215 KM/U
0 - 100 KM/U : 7,5 seconds
Sorry for the different values. We don't use Miles here...

Original audio option : Accoustic Zoom Control (works great!)
The car is in mind condition. Engine is almost made new last year with new Turbo.

Futurte : Lowering springs, Supra wing, window tinting and an explosive sound from ICE

Questions ? Ask me !

TYBY from The Netherlands


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

Damn nice car man!.. very clean. How do you like the CA? Did you upgrade the turbo when you replaced it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanx for the compliment. What's CA ? The whole car is 100% original, so i think the last owner did'nt modify anything. Just have it a month now. He only has mounted a turbo pressure gauge from 'autometer'.

I am considering to buy a Dump Valve for it. The tuning boys overhere said to me it's better for the turbo. Is that True ?

I have also a similar red 200SX too, just for parts. The red one has damage on the right front but a brand new Turbo !

TYBY


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

CA = CA18DET. It's the engine's name.. Like SR20DET.

By dump Valve I assume they mean Blow-off Valve. If so then Yes, it is much better for the turbo, and decreases turbo lag b/w shifts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

As far as i know it is the only engine availeble in the 'european' 200SX.
It drives like a rocket but with a maximum speed of 120 KM/U overhere, it is over for me when the fun just get started...don't want to loose my driverslicence at 170 KM/U and over !
Fuel is also expensive here, one fill costs me about 60 US$

Today the engine did not run smooth at a traffic light. The stationair rpm goes down to 600 and then up to 1200. Over and over again. After a really fast take-off (yeah!) the problems where gone.
Does not feel right to me...

TYBY


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Some pic's of the shop car are at www.boostfactor.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

*european parts*

do you have a source for european parts? i'm looking to build up a 91-93 s13 to silvia (sr swap) pretty soon, and i like those sidemarkers (similar to the JDM ones i put on my rsx).


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

My roomate has an arctic blue Type-S how do you like the Tiens on their?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

they are awesome, the spring rate is low enough to be streetable but high enough to really tighten the ride up -- and the adjustability is amazing, i can totally dial in over or understeer like mad


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

You guys don't even have Silvia's. What's up with that? I actually own a Japanese spec Silvia K w/SR20DET. When I ship it back to the states in November, I am going to swap the front end and motor onto a fastback and make a Sil-eighty. I will post pics when I get some taken. Great site. I am still learning about the cars. I just got it this week.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

how are you gonna manage getting the silvia through customs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm gonna ship it as a parts car. It can't be converted to US Specs. I even talked to Motorex about it. So, it'll donate the front end and the engine to a 240 Fastback. Can you say Sil-eighty?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

hey guy's new here..i dont have any pics since my swap...
got a 90 fastback witha sr20det(stock boost)
3" fabricated exhaust
nismo 8 puck clutch
autometer boost,af. gauges and a mech oil psi
everything else is stock so far
just blew a head gasket hatin it 

it's a quick and fun sleeper tho...

lates..scott


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's my ride..

http://www.deeperimage.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=5603

http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=655

http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=656


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Shawn said:


> *Here's my ride..
> 
> http://www.deeperimage.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=5603
> 
> ...



if that is yours then its very nice,


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Okay here's an update on our car. It's not yet painted though. But it will be in a week or 2.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

thats gonna be beautiful.. how much did the conversion cost? how did you handle the fenders?

btw - nice choice of front bumpers. looks nice. did it require any modification to fit?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

That was a full conversion kit we bought. It fit's perfectly. It came with the radiator supports and everything. I would rather not talk about the price since that kit is expensive as hell. But I have to agree it is very nice. If you want you can call the shop for pricing on the S15 front end. The # is 972-399-0499.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

kuro said:


> *dudes if you want to turbo your cars, definitely by far the sr20det is your engine!*[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey the SR20DET is already turbo, hence the "T". But anyway. I dont own a s13/240sx, but I love the car. Happy Modding and have fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

1992 Nissan 240SX SE Fastback (the only way to fly)

Planned mods are:
Eibach sportline with KYB AGX
New KA24DE (coming soon)
Injen intake
Hotshot header
Apexi N1 catback
MSD ignition
PDM cams
higher compression pistons (no research done on those)

Now on with the pics...

































I know most you guys aren't into chrome but they were cheap.. and in a RWD car like the 240, cheap wheels are a must... because you WILL mess them up if you have ANY fun!


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

Red one is mine.The green one is also a CA.

Current mods being installed are in my sig.

Planned mods:
Turbo upgrade still doing research on it
Tial wastegate
different rims
555cc injectors
Electric fans
Power enterprise Radiator
Subframe bushings well actually all my bushings
Tein tie rods
HKS or Tomei CAMS
Greddy profec B

And many more things to come


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2002)

Big Body LX said:


> *1992 Nissan 240SX SE Fastback (the only way to fly)
> 
> Planned mods are:
> Eibach sportline with KYB AGX
> ...


Initial D rox joo!

Car looks fairly clean, i like the 93 SE Stock Alloys better


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

hellz yea, like starbucks said "Inital D rox joo!" i wish i had digi cam, i would post pics of my car.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Just did the front end conversion 3 days ago. Here's some pics of the finished, yet unpainted, product...

laterz...Jody


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

hey 1fastser, do you know if you can use usdm fenders on silvia conversion? do you have sr20 also?


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

You can *not* use USDM fenders with the JDM front end conversion. The JDM corner lights fit into the fenders and the hood is longer.

laterz...jody


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

FFgeon.... you should really resize those pics.

Here are some updated pics of my car... taken last night (New Years Eve)

















What's new you ask?

Well I painted my factory alloys black (obviously) and I put Falken Azeni 205/50 15s on em.... very nice


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

those were the first pics i ever posted on the net. i dont know how to resize them, hahhahah sorry. i didnt know they were friggin HUGE. i will ask one of my nerd friends to help me. sorry


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Various pics of my car(s) over the year(s):
http://www.worldwidechang.com/Pics/Cars/MyCar/ 

And current pic:
http://www.worldwidechang.com/Pics/Cars/MyCar/BlackRacing/ 

FYI my car is the NPM Project S13.

-alex


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

hey, i am new to this forum, here is my 240


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

kuro said:


> *why would nissan make the sr20 in all of their s13-s15 range? thats 3 generations of a car accumulating 10 years of manufacture.
> 
> peace *


The only reason the CA18 was left to be replaced by the SR in for the s13, was because of production costs, not for perfomace, or for reliabilty. Just thought i should share that.

Personally im goin to swap a CA18 into my car, so far everything ive read about it leads me to belive ints a more reliable engine. The only accually draw backs ive seen, are its harder to take to high hp ( like 600+, take it this is only what ive read), and a oil gasket leak, but I only plan to have 300 hp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

jookybanana...... your S13 is very nicely done. I'm not a fan of body kits, but yours is nice. are those Konig rims?

and your name.... its from an old TV ad, I know that much... I just can't quite place the product....


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

240sxjunky: The CA18 is a very good motor...but it's much harder to find parts for in the states.

laterz...Jody


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

well geez...









IMG]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid72/p954fc17e5efc3bcbafce9f71fc87407f/fb81faab.jpg.orig.jpg[/IMG] 









hope they show today
if not..then you didnt miss much


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)




----------

